# Off to Scotland this weekend



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We will be in Melrose (at the CC site) on the 17th just for the night and after that in Aviemore (C&CC site Lock Morlich) for 4 nights , it will be 34 years since we were last in Aviemore and 35 years since the first time we were there on our honeymoon.

Ralph & Dot


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Is that the forestry commision site that has pitches in the woods and on the side of Morlich. Nice sandy beach.

Enjoy
Phill


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Is that the forestry commision site that has pitches in the woods and on the side of Morlich. Nice sandy beach.
> 
> Enjoy
> Phill


It was in 1973, yes it is the forestry commision site now run by the C&CC, thanks Phill.

Ralph


----------

